# Always Nobody



## nikki6788 (May 2, 2013)

i'm nothing to this world
nothing to this place
just a waste of time
just a waste of space
i'm an accident anyway
and not supposed to be
my parents got married
just because of me
all the time they fight
and it's always about money
every things too serious
nothing's ever funny
when things are going good
it's always just pretend
i'm alone in this world
without a single friend
i'm stuck on these earth
i'm trapped in this body
i'll always be this way
i'll always be nobody


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i like this a lot


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

It'll get better, hold on to what makes you happiest. Everything will get better soon enough. This piece is absolutely beautiful. Love it


----------

